# SVT Crossbow bridge for the BB



## Rob Fisher

SVT opened their first stock of the Crossbow bridge for the Billet Box today! It looks interesting and I have one on the way to test!

https://www.swissvapetechnology.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=52

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Looks like a real winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Looks good @Rob Fisher - am keen to hear your thoughts
In particular how the flavour compares to the Exocet
Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks good @Rob Fisher - am keen to hear your thoughts
> In particular how the flavour compares to the Exocet
> Thanks for sharing this with us!



I have a funny feeling this is gonna be really overpriced for what it is... it was hyped up for so long and they priced it really high... it should arrive at MyUS tomorrow and I'll ship it in the next few days so I should be playing with it next weekend... I hope I'm wrong but this could be a real let down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

From the pipe. It looks like a mtl


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> From the pipe. It looks like a mtl



Yip that is what worries me!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that is what worries me!



@Rob Fisher in the groups they said it was designed for mtl vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher in the groups they said it was designed for mtl vaping.



In that case, I have only one word!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> In that case, I have only one word!
> View attachment 138810



What do they retail for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> What does it retail for?



€109.84 plus €35.00 shipping!


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> €109.84 plus €35.00 shipping!



‍ Thats a expensive MTL bridge. Hope I’m wrong Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> ‍ Thats a expensive MTL bridge. Hope I’m wrong Rob



Indeed! VERY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool

My first thought was: Rob Fisher goes MtL? Wtf?

1,2mm Airhole, it's in the description: https://www.swissvapetechnology.ch/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=52


----------



## Daniel

Sounded interesting right up to the point you mentioned the price..... 

Dibs and I'll have to sell a kidney first lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, the Crossbow finally arrived today. Fitting a 2.5mm Alien was easy enough and wicking was pretty simple too. One has to make sure the legs are trimmed very close otherwise it won't close... straight away I know the Crossbow isn't for me and is a TRUE MTL bridge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , bummer man, sorry that its not your style

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

